

Show HN: Naked Wines Launches “Text for Wine” Service - Drei01Matt
https://www.nakedwines.com/sms/register.htm

======
Drei01Matt
I pitched an idea to the rest of the company. They loved it so much they asked
me to implement it. We've officially launched today! I'd love feedback from
the HN community.

